# Icelandic: bi/multi-lingual(ism)



## Alxmrphi

Tjá (Ciao) öll,

Ég er að leita að leið að segja „bilingual“ sem nafnorð en einkahluturinn sem ég finn er orðið sem lýsingarorð (tvítyngdur). Hvernig á ég að segja það þar sem orðflokkurinn er nafnorð? Á ég bara að bæta við „_-maður_“ á endann?

Takk!


----------



## Merkurius

Ég skil ekki alveg hvað þú ert að meina hér. Ertu að tala um að finna nafnorð fyrir tvítyngdur? 
Ég efa það að íslenskan hafi nafnorð sem hefur sömu merkingu og ,,tvítyngdur'' ekki nema það sé _tvítyngi_. En já þú getur sagt ,,Hann er tvítyngdur maður.''
Bkv.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Ertu að tala um að finna nafnorð fyrir tvítyngdur?


Já 


> Ég efa það að íslenskan hafi nafnorð sem hefur sömu merkingu og ,,tvítyngdur.''


Ah, ok..


> En já þú getur sagt ,,Hann er tvítyngdur maður.''


Takk, þetta virkar fyrir mig! 
Svo þrítyngdur er trilingual?
En hvað um 'multilingual'? Hvaða forskeyti myndi þú nota?


----------



## Merkurius

Það er reyndar hægt að segja ,,tvítyngi'' en hef þó ekki heyrt það í daglegu tali! 
Bestu kveðjur.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Takk 
Ég bætti við tengda spurningu fyrir ofan 
Ég er ekki viss ef þú sást hana


----------



## Merkurius

já, maður myndi segja þrítyngdur. 


> En hvað um 'multilingual'? Hvaða forskeyti myndi þú nota?


Hér myndi ég eflaust nota ,,fjöltyngdur'' en það myndu allir skilja þig ef þú notaðir ,,margtyngdur.''


----------



## Alxmrphi

_Fjöl-_, jáá ég gleymdi þessu!
Takk


----------



## sindridah

Ef ég leyfi mér að fara út í smáatriðin að þá þýðir tvítyngdur með tvær tungur og að þú telst ekki tvítyngdur fyrr en þú talar tvö tungumál 100%. Bara svona að koma þessu á framfæri  En maður er ekkert að fara í fangelsi þótt maður kalli sig tvítyngdan án þess að tala tvö tungumál reiprennandi. En já tvítyngdur eða tvímála eru örugglega einu valmöguleikarnir.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ég er alveg sammála þér.
Samt eru margir sem okkur munu vera alveg ósammála.
Við vorum að ræða um það fyrir nokkrum mánuðum í einu námskeiðsins míns (Studies in Bilingualism).



> En maður er ekkert að fara í fangelsi þótt maður kalli sig tvítyngdan án þess að tala tvö tungumál reiprennandi


Það er synd! 

Og hvað um "bilingual*ism*"? Get ekki fundið góða þýðingu...


----------



## sindridah

Að breyta tvítyngdur í nafnorði er bara fáranlegt og ekki hægt, en gæti kannski þýtt þetta sem tvímálamaður?  Það er allavega nafnorð en ég hef ekki hugmynd um hvort það sé viðeigandi þýðing.

Dictator - Dictorial
President - Presidential
republic - republican...... and so on is just ridiculous to me, or at least the way I understand it. Most of this changes would not change into adjective in Icelandic but to combination form. I'm so confused of this noun into adjective bullshit that English has.


----------



## sindridah

Fann betri leið til að "Edit-a"  En ástæða þess að ég skil þetta ekki er örugglega af því ég er ekki alveg að fatta skilningin eða túlkunina á þessum lýsingarorðs endingum í enskunni ef það "meikar einhvern sense"


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Orðið 'Tvítyngi' er ekkert óalgengt orð, veit ekki afhverju fólk hérna virðist ekki kannast við það. Konan þurfti að taka sérstakan áfanga um það þegar hún var í Kennaraháskólanum og svo er þetta mikið búið að vera í umræðunni um skólamál barna innflytjenda.


----------



## Merkurius

Það að vera tvítyngdur þýðir í orðsins fyllstu merkingu að tala tvö tungumál, þá er ekkert endilega verið að meina að tala tungumálið 100% þar sem afar erfitt er að kunna tungumál 100%. Tvítyngd manneskja er yfirleitt sá eða sú sem hefur alist upp af foreldrum frá sitt hvoru þjóðerninu en auðvitað eru margir Íslendingar sem segja sig vera tvítyngda því þeir tala ensku jafnvel og íslensku.


> Og hvað um "bilingual*ism*"? Get ekki fundið góða þýðingu...


Eins og ég skrifaði hér að ofan myndi ég nota tvítyngi, því enn og aftur ertu með nafnorð og eina nafnorðið sem gæti fallið undir þessa merkingu er tvítyngi. Tvímálamaður/tvítyngdur maður er einfaldlega MANNESKJA sem talar tvö tungumál, en ekki tungumálin tvö.

Það sem Sindridah er að segja hér að ofan er rétt en þó taka orðin breytingum sbr.
President - Forseti
Presidential - forseta-     (sbr. Presidential elections = forset*a*kosningar)
---
Dictator - einræðisherra
Dictorial - einræðis-    (sbr. Dictorial speech = einræðisræða)


----------



## Merkurius

Ég hef ekki séð það oft notað, það er notað í fréttum en t.a.m. í skólum er alltaf notað ,,tvítyngdur'' en ekki ,,tvítyngi.''


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

@Alex: Ein pæling samt. Af hverju býstu við að það sé til sérstakt einstætt nafnorð um persónu sem er tvítyngd sem mótsvarar _bilingual_ þar sem það er ekki til í ensku?


----------



## Alxmrphi

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> @Alex: Ein pæling samt. Af hverju býstu við að það sé til sérstakt einstætt nafnorð um persónu sem er tvítyngd sem mótsvarar _bilingual_ þar sem það er ekki til í ensku?


En það er til í ensku.
T.d. hér.



> *bi·lin·gual*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adjective:
> 
> 
> Speaking two languages fluently.
> 
> Noun:
> 
> 
> A person fluent in two languages.



Oft tölum við í málvísindi um „*a bilingual*“ og við notum það í fleirtölu, t.d. hér:


> Research has found that co-ordinate* bilinguals*(*bilinguals* who acquire their first language in one culture and a second language in a another culture) acquire a second set of cultural norms.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

OK, skil, kíkti bara á Merriam-Webster og sá það ekki þar. Hljómar bara einkennilega fyrir mér, en ég býst við að þetta sé það sama og að tala um _Blacks, Poors_ og _Gays_. Það hljómar eitthvað ónáttúrulegt að nota lýsingarorð beint sem nafnorð í íslensku eyrunum mínum.


----------



## sindridah

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> OK, skil, kíkti bara á Merriam-Webster og sá það ekki þar. Hljómar bara einkennilega fyrir mér, en ég býst við að þetta sé það sama og að tala um _Blacks, Poors_ og _Gays_.* Það hljómar eitthvað ónáttúrulegt að nota lýsingarorð beint sem nafnorð í íslensku eyrunum mínum*.



Wooooord, en ég er samt ósammála þér um að tvítyngi sé ekki óalgengt! Svo langt í frá algengt orð


----------



## Alxmrphi

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> OK, skil, kíkti bara á Merriam-Webster og sá það ekki þar. Hljómar bara einkennilega fyrir mér, en ég býst við að þetta sé það sama og að tala um _Blacks, Poors_ og _Gays_. Það hljómar eitthvað ónáttúrulegt að nota lýsingarorð beint sem nafnorð í íslensku eyrunum mínum.



Er svipað en samt öðruvísi því þú verður að nota þau orð í fleirtölu á ensku til að skilja það eins og flokkur fólks. Ekki virkar vel í eintölunni (a poor??, a black??), hljómar rangt og „a bilingual“ er svipað „a genius“ og önnur svipuð orð, a.m.k fyrir mér.
Allavega, ég val tvímálamaður sem þýðing. Mér finnst best


----------



## Merkurius

> OK, skil, kíkti bara á Merriam-Webster og sá það ekki þar. Hljómar bara  einkennilega fyrir mér, en ég býst við að þetta sé það sama og að tala  um _Blacks, Poors_ og _Gays_.* Það hljómar eitthvað ónáttúrulegt að nota lýsingarorð beint sem nafnorð í íslensku eyrunum mínum*.


Það er ekki skrítið að ykkur finnist það, ég ætla að vitna í textabrot um mun á tungumálum:


> Þannig er enska: hún  hefur um fimm sinnum fleiri orðum á að skipa en danska, svo að dæmi sé tekið.  Enska er eigi að síður frekar einföld í notkun, því að hún er að miklu leyti  reist á nafnorðum og beygingar á þeim tíðkast ekki, á meðan t.a.m. þýzka og  Norðurlandamálin, sem af henni eru sprottin, gera sér meiri mat úr sagnorðum, og  þau lúta beygingum og tiltölulega flóknari málreglum en enska.


Íslenskan er byggð á sagnorðum, enskan býr yfir fleiri nafnorðum. Við þýðingar þurfum við oft að þýða hin auðveldustu nafnorð á ensku yfir á sagnorð í íslensku. Það er ef til vill það sem lætur okkur, Íslendinga, finnast þetta skrítið. Franskan er mjög svipuð enskunni að þessu leyti til að nafnorðin eru svo miklu fleiri. Við þýðingar úr íslensku í ensku lenda enskir þýðendur oft í vandræðum því þeir eiga ekki samsvarandi sagnorð. Þetta hefur áhrif á restina af fallorðum og restina af smáorðum.


----------



## Merkurius

> Allavega, ég val tvímálamaður sem þýðing. Mér finnst best


Ég veit ekki með ykkur en mér finnst ,,tvímálamaður'' hljóma furðulega. ,,Tvímældur maður'' fyndist mér flottara þó ég telji ,,Tvítyngdur maður'' hljóma best.


----------



## sindridah

Ég er það gáfaður að ég get einungis fundið eitt gott dæmi hvað varðar þetta nafnorðs og lýsingarorðs dæmi sem við erum að tala um. Kaldhæðinn er lo en kaldhæðni myndi vera no en mér einfaldlega gengur mjög erfiðlega að finna annað svona augljóst dæmi, hefur enskan bara billjón svona dæmi eða?


----------

